# security webcam



## adripillo (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello, is there any software to use a webcam for vigilance? You know, like connecting the usb webcam to the computer and then the software records or take screenshot when detect some movement and send the screenshot by email.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok I installed multimedia/zoneminder. Any knows how to configure it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 23, 2013)

Could you not find their documentation on their site or the man page?


----------



## adripillo (Dec 23, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Could you not find their documentation on their site or the man page?



I found some documentation on the net but really none of it has good information. I mean is not complete.


----------

